
Amazon pushes code live every 12 seconds - anacleto
https://twitter.com/leonardofed/status/723812651613167616
======
SyneRyder
Link is to a tweet, which plagiarizes at least one prior tweet by another
user:

[https://twitter.com/khanoisseur/status/582979045618556928](https://twitter.com/khanoisseur/status/582979045618556928)

